# كتب الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج المملكة العربية السعودية



## eng - mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*








*





*أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب تحية طيبة وبعد 
**كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات





*

*بالنسبة لموضوعى وهو عبارة عن كتب الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج المملكة العربية السعودية تخصص تبريد
**




*

*
الموضوع ممكن يكون مكرر 
**لكن الجديد انى فى الرابط التالى قمت بوضع الكتب على هيئة صور فى صفحة ورد 
**كل ماعيلك فعله هو الضغط على الصورة الموجودة فى الصفحة وتحميل الكتاب اللى انت عايزه

**وده رابط صفحة الورد
**http://www.4shared.com/document/4CrlGFTQ/_online.html*
*او ممكن تحميل الكتب كلها من الرابط التالى 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZI3Y6Q3S/___.html








*


​


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2011)

thaeribrahem قال:


> مشكور يا استاذ



العفو يا اخى 
يا رب تكون استفيدت من الكتب


----------



## سلمان 333 (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للروابط السريعة


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

جيد


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

رائع


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (9 مارس 2012)

*اخي اشرف قسما لن ننسى معروفكم وانتم دائما في البال نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم الفرج امين *

الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاعضاء الذي استفاد ومن لم يستفد من الموضوع اعلاه


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 مارس 2012)

سلمان 333 قال:


> شكرا للروابط السريعة


الفو أخى الكريم 



zezo220 قال:


> جيد


الحمد الله 



zezo220 قال:


> رائع


الحمد الله 



ASHRAF100 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


العفو


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 مارس 2012)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> *اخي اشرف قسما لن ننسى معروفكم وانتم دائما في البال نسال الله العظيم لنا ولكم الفرج امين *
> 
> الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاعضاء الذي استفاد ومن لم يستفد من الموضوع اعلاه​




*ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس رائد 

وشكرا على دعواتك لى 

ويجزاك يارب خير*​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------

